# YT359 Horn Relay



## BobL (2 mo ago)

Would anyone know where the horn relay is located on a YT 359?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I looked through the parts manual but not smart enough to even figure out which relay is for the horn.


----------



## BobL (2 mo ago)

Appreciate you doing that, i do not have a parts manual, i have the tech book but it is no help.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The manual is on liine here. untitled (secureservercdn.net)


----------



## BobL (2 mo ago)

winston said:


> The manual is on liine here. untitled (secureservercdn.net)


Appreciate that will see what i figure out


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

See figure 184 in the manual Winston provided above. There are 6 relays (item #25) stacked together. Hopefully the horn relay is one of them. Should be near the fuse box.


----------



## BobL (2 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> See figure 184 in the manual Winston provided above. There are 6 relays (item #25) stacked together. Hopefully the horn relay is one of them. Should be near the fuse box.


I found those, they are on the drivers side opposite the fuse box. But they didnt seem to be for the horn. the issue is i noticed the 4 way flashers and horn were not working, when i replaced the fuse it just blew again. I then traced the wire to the flasher and switch. It was intact but has a splice which went out of the cab into no mans land in engine compartment. I also traced the horn wire which also went o no mans land. I cut the flasher wire that went to no mans land and the dead short is gone and flashers work now. There is no wire leading from the horn to any in cab relay That i found. So my thinking was that relay maybe under the hood somewhere??


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BobL said:


> I found those, they are on the drivers side opposite the fuse box. But they didnt seem to be for the horn. the issue is i noticed the 4 way flashers and horn were not working, when i replaced the fuse it just blew again. I then traced the wire to the flasher and switch. It was intact but has a splice which went out of the cab into no mans land in engine compartment. I also traced the horn wire which also went o no mans land. I cut the flasher wire that went to no mans land and the dead short is gone and flashers work now. There is no wire leading from the horn to any in cab relay That i found. So my thinking was that relay maybe under the hood somewhere??


Page 162 of PDF or Fig 153 shows item-9 p/n 1A8060-51322 as CABLE, STEERING HORN

Now, there are several item-11's that are diodes. If any of them popped, the circuit would remain open till replaced.









Now, the horn may not even pass thru a diode as item-9 harness jumps thru the rotating steering wheel.
Notice the other 4 connectors right after the jump. hmmmm.

Item-29 is the label layout for the FUSE BOX. 

All of this is in item-10, the HARNESS ASSY, FLR ROP

Figure-175 shows the horn assy mounted on the tractor. Test the horn on a bench wearing ear protection. Also use a volt meter to check the wires there when the horn button is pressed.









Figure-158 showing the relays does show a 4Amp diode too. The 3 relays are p/n ACM13221M19 made by Panasonic and used on Yanmar, Mitsubishi, Mahindra, Deere, and other Ag & off-road earth moving machines.
I would assume item-1 in the top right is the grommet to the floor wire-harness connecting to figure 153.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BobL said:


> I found those, they are on the drivers side opposite the fuse box. But they didnt seem to be for the horn. the issue is i noticed the 4 way flashers and horn were not working, when i replaced the fuse it just blew again. I then traced the wire to the flasher and switch. It was intact but has a splice which went out of the cab into no mans land in engine compartment. I also traced the horn wire which also went o no mans land. I cut the flasher wire that went to no mans land and the dead short is gone and flashers work now. There is no wire leading from the horn to any in cab relay That i found. So my thinking was that relay maybe under the hood somewhere??


Looks like the flasher and flasher relay are on the dash plate. Figure-161


----------



## BobL (2 mo ago)

I finally stopped by the dealer, he was helpful as he is trained by yanmar. He was perplexed too LOL. But he believes the problem to be a diode as well. I will let you know if it was when it shows up. Appreciate the good help sir.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BobL said:


> I finally stopped by the dealer, he was helpful as he is trained by yanmar. He was perplexed too LOL. But he believes the problem to be a diode as well. I will let you know if it was when it shows up. Appreciate the good help sir.


Diodes are the modern version of a fuse-able-link in vehicles. They typically cost under $1. To replace them, it costs $100 in labor charges. LOL

Old school LEDs are actually diodes too.


----------

